# My Dad's vinyl collection



## jng

Hi,

I am clearing out my Dad's stuff and have listed his much loved vinyl collection. The LPs are generally in very good condition, the 78s in poor condition. I do not have space to keep it and am interested in selling it. Can anyone tell me if there are any potentially valuable recordings? The (long) list is below. 

Many thanks, Jonathan. 




Turntable and Tape Deck

Turntable	Thorens	TD160 
Tape Deck	Akai	GXC-325D 
Speakers	Lecson 

LP’s

Allegro	The Ballad of Bonnie & Clyde ALL882	
The Argo Record Company Limited	Dylan Thomas	Under Milk Wood	RG21 and 22	

ARTIA	Dvorak	Op.13	ALP 137	

BASF	Verdi	La Traviata	BAC 3101-2	

BBC Records	Hoffnung REF 157M	

BBC Records	Party Time	Roundabout six 
BBC	Peter Ustinov REC248	

CBS	Andy Williams	Born Free	63027	
CBS	Andy Williams BPG 62177	
CBS	Berlioz	Harold in Italy	61091	
CBS	Brahms	Complete Concertos	77372	
CBS	Canterloube	Songs of the Auvergne	D37299	
CBS	Greensleeves 30062	
CBS	The Wombles 65803	

Caedmon	Sir John Betjeman	Reading his poetry	TC 1557	

Columbia	Beethoven	No. 7	33 CX 1035	
Columbia	Beethoven	No.6	33 CX 1062	
Columbia	Bellini	Norma	33 CX 1489	
Columbia	Callas 33 CX 1540	
Columbia	Callas	Lucia	33 CX 1385	
Columbia	Mendelssohn	Symphonie No. 4	33 CX 1006	
Columbia	Mozart	Magic Flute	33 CX 1013	
Columbia	Mozart	Magic Flute	33 CX 1014 
Columbia	Mozart	Magic Flute	33 CX 1015	
Columbia	Mozart	Symphonie No. 41	33 C 1002	
Columbia	Mozart	The Marriage of Figaro	33 CX 1007 , 1008 and 1009	
Columbia	Mozart	Piano Concertos	33 SX 1031	
Columbia	Mozart	Magic Flue	33 CX 1015
in German	
Columbia	Mozart	Four Horn Concertos	33 CX 1140	
Columbia	Puccini	La Boheme	33 CX 1465	Disc 1
Columbia	Puccini	La Boheme	33 CX 1466	Disc 2
Columbia	Puccini	Tosca	33 CX 1094	Disc 1
Columbia	Puccini	Tosca	33 CX 1095	Disc 2
Columbia	Rossini	The Barber of Seville	33CX 1507 to 1509	
Columbia	Schubert	Song Recital	33 CX 1040	
Columbia	Schubert
Beethoven	No 8
No 8	33 CX 1039	
Columbia	Sibelius	Symphony No. 2	33 CX 1332	
Columbia	Tchaikovsky	Carpice Italien	33 CX 1037	
Columbia	Verdi	Il Trovatore	33 CX 1682	

Dacapo	Benjamino Gigli 

Damil	Scott Joplin MER 396	

Dance Centres	Anna Northcot	Ballet Classes	DCL 001	

Decca	Beethoven	Piano and Orchestra Concerto No2 in B Flat Major	LX 3083	
Decca	Beethoven	Five Piano Concertos	SXLG6594-7	
Decca	Brahms LXT2778	
Decca	Chopin	Piano Sonata No.2	LXT 5093	
Decca	Donizetti	Lucia di Lammermoor	SET 528/30	
Decca	Donizetti	Maria Stuarda	D2D3	
Decca	Donizetti	La Fille du Regiment	SET 372-3	
Decca	Dvorak	No 7	SXL 6115	

Decca	Dvorak	Cello Concerto	ECS 512	
Decca	Dvorak	Sympnonie No.5	LXT 2608	
Decca	Franck ECS 563	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	Ruddigore	LK 4027-8 and 4028	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	Iolanthe	LK 4044 and 4025	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	The Yeomen of the Guard	LK 4029 and 4030	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	HMS Pinafore	SKL 408 and 4082	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	The Yeomen of the Guard	SKL 4624 and 4625	
Decca	Gilbert and Sullivan	Pirates of Penzance	SKL 4925 and 4926	
Decca	Joan Sutherland SPA 100	
Decca	Joan Sutherland SXL 6193	
Decca	Kathleen Ferrier PA 172	
Decca	Massenet	Therese	Set 572	
Decca	Massenet	Esclamande	612/4	
Decca	Mozart	Symphonie No. 40	SXL6225	
Decca	Mozart	Don Giovanni	LXT 5443	
Decca	Mozart	Serenade No. 4	K488 and K491	
Decca	Mozart	Serenade in G Major K525 and Divertimento in D Major K136	LX 3061 
Karl Munchinger conducting	
Decca	Mozart	K488 and K491	LXT 2867	
Decca	Mozart	Serenade No.9	LXT 2671	
Decca	Mozart LX3105	
Decca	Mussorgski	Boris Gudunov	SET 514-7	
Decca	Lionel Bart’s Oliver LK 4359	
Decca	Orff	Carmina Burana	PFS4368	
Decca	Pavarotti SXL 6839	
Decca	Puccini	La Boheme	LW 5044	
Decca	Puccini	La Boheme	SET 565-6	
Decca	Rachmaninov	Piano Concertos 1&2	SXL 6554	
Decca	Railway Stories PA270	
Decca	Rossini LW5039	
Decca	Schubert	Symphonie No. 5	LX3082	
Decca	Strauss DT300	
Decca	Tchaikovsky	Violin Concertos	SXL 6493	
Decca	Tom Lehrer Revisited LK4375	
Decca	Wagner	The Flying Dutchman	LW 5106	
Decca	Verdi	Luisa Miller	606-8	
Decca	Verdi	Aida	LXT 2735 and LXT 2736 and
LXT 2737	
Decca	Verdi	La Forza del Destino	GOS 660-2	
Decca	Verdi	Nabucco	SET 298-300	
Decca	Verdi	Falstaff	2BB 104-6	
Decca	Verdi	Macbeth	SET 282-4	

Disney	Burl Ives DQ1200	
Disney Heidi DQ-1194	

Disney	Hans Christian Andersen DQ-1276	
Disney	Hansel and Gretel ST3955	

DG	Bach 138 820	
DG	Beethoven	Violin Concertos	SLPM 139 021	
DG	Beethoven	Wellington’s Victory	643 210	

DG	Beethoven	Archduke Trio	2538318	
DG	Beethoven Concertos for Piano	SLPM138775	
DG	Beethoven	Concert for Piano and Orchestra No.3	LPM 18776	
DG	Beethoven	Concerto for Violin and Orchestra	DGM 18099	
DG	Beethoven	9 Symphonies	2720 045-10	
DB	Beethoven	Symphonie No5
Von Karajan conducting
LPM 18804	
DG	Bizet	Carmen	2740101	
DG	Brahms	4 Symphonies	2720 061-10	
DG	Brahms	Opus 102 and Op 81	SLPM 139126	
DG	Chopin	Piano Concerto Number 2	2531 126	
DG	Dvorak	Nine Symphonies	2720 066-10	
DG	Saint-Saens	Symphony No3 Organ	2532 045	
DG	Strauss	Capriccio	419023-1	1972
DG	Strauss	Ein Heldenlaben	2542 153	
DG	Schubert	Eight Symphonies	2720 062-10	
DG	Tchaikovsky	Eugen Onegin	2535 323	

DG	Tchaikovsky	Symphonie No. 4	SLPM 139 012	
DG	Tchaikovsky	Symphonie No.6	DGM 18104	
DG	Tchaikovsky	6 Symphonies	2720 065-10	
DG	Verdi	Simon Boccanegra	2709 071	
DG	Verdi	Falstaff	2741020	
DG	Verdi	Don Carlos	138760/63SLPM	
DG	Verdi	Requiem Mass	DGM 18155 and 18156	
DG	Wagner	Meistersinger von Nurnberg	DGM 19047	

EMI	Mr Acker Bilk	Call Me Mister	33 SX 1525	
EMI	An Enjoyment of Opera SEOM 3	
EMI	Various	A Shropshire Lad etc	ESD7100	
EMI	Beethoven	Triple Concerto	ASD 2582	
EMI	Benlamino Giglei HQM 1194	
EMI	Brahms	Symphonie No.1	MFP 2012	
EMI	Brahms	Concerto for Violin and Cello	CFP40081	
EMI	Bellini	Norma	29 0066 3	
EMI	Berlioz	Symphonie Fantastique	CFP168	
EMI	Canteloube	Songs of the Auvergne	ASD2826	
EMI	Chopin	A month in the Country	ESD 7037	
EMI	Children’s Favourites MFP1175	
EMI	Children’s Songbook MFP1367	

EMI	Conchita Supervia	Various Songs	HLM7039	
EMI	Donizetti	Lucia di Lammermoor	SLS 5056	
EMI	J Dupre	Cello Concertos	SLS895	
EMI	J Dupre and D Barenboim	Beethoven the Five Cello Sonatas	SLS5042	

EMI	Elgar	Sea Pictures	ASD2721	
EMI	Elgar	Enigma	CFP 40022	
EMI	Faure	Requiem	ASD2358	

EMI	Gilbert & Sullivan	Ruddigore SXDW 3029	
EMI	Handel	Music for the Royal Fireworks	CFP105	
EMI	Handel	Messiah	SLS 774	
EMI	Junior Hits 1365	
EMI	Magic Roundabout MFP50017	
EMI	Maria Callas SXLP 30166	
EMI	Mascagni	Cavalleria Rusticanna	SLS 819	
EMI	Massenet	Manon	SLS800/4	
EMI	Mendelssohn	Violin Concerto	ASD2926	
EMI	Mozart	Piano Concertos	ASD2887	
EMI	Mozart	Violin Concerto	ASD2988	
EMI	Mozart	Cosi van Tutte	SLS 5028	
EMI	Noel Coward	Variety of Songs	EMS1331	

EMI	Poulenc	Stabat Mater	EL27 02591	
EMI	Prokofiev	Peter and the Wolf	MFP2126	
EMI	Puccini	Tosca	SLS 825	
EMI	Ravel ASD 2444	
EMI	Schubert	Trout Quintet	ASD2328	
EMI	Strauss	Der Rosenkavalier	SLS810	
EMI	Strauss	Arabella	SlS5224.1C165-64 456/58T
1981
EMI	Strauss	Intermezzo	SLS 5204	
EMI	Swallows and Amazons MFP 50155	
EMI	Sullivan	Symphonie in E Minor	ASD 2435	
EMI	The Aristocats MFP 1429	
EMI	The Best of the Seekers SCX 6268	
EMI	The King’s Singers	Songs for Christmas	HQS 1308	
EMI	The Tales of Beatrix Potter MFP5241	
EMI	Tijuana	Nursery Rhymes	MFP1331	
EMI	Verdi	Otello	SLS 985	
EMI	Verdi	Il Trovatore	SLS 869	
EMI	Verdi	Rigoletto	SLS 933/3	
EMI	Verdi	Macbeth	SLS 992	
EMI	Verdi	Joan of Arc	SLS 967	
EMI	Verdi	Aida	SLS 2977	
EMI	Verdi	Un Ballo in Maschera	SLS 984	
EMI	Verdi	La Traviata	SLS 960	

Heliodore	Brahms	Concerto for Violin	478 137	

HMV	Bach	Goldberg Variations	ALP 1548 and 1549	
HMV	Beethoven	Concerto No.5	ALP 1300	
HMV	Beethoven	No.3	ALP 1060	
HMV	Brahms	No. 2	ALP 1123	
HMV	Eartha Kitt DLP 1067	
HMV	Operatic Singing CSLP 501	
HMV	Berlioz	Harold in Italy	ASD537	1963
HMV	Dvorak	Cello Concerto	ALP 1595	
HMV	Gigli	Neopolitan Songs	BLP1034	
HMV	Grieg	Peer Gynt Suites 1 and 2	DLP 1033	
HMV	Gounod	Faust	ASD412	
HMV	Mozart	Violin Concertos	ALP 1281	
HMV	Mozart	Symphonie 28 and 32	CLP 1102	
HMV	Haydn and Mozart	Symphonie No. 103 and 33	CLP 1066	
HMV	Mendelssohn	Concerto in E Minor	ALP 1669	
HMV	Mendelssohn	Concerto in D Minor	ALP 1085	
HMV
Operatic Arias ALP1284	
HMV	Tchaikovsky	Piano Concerto No 1	CLP 1001	
HMV	The Boyfriend DLP 1078	
HMV	The Pajama Game	Max Wall and Ohters	CLP 1062	
HMV	Fings Aint Wot they Used to Be CLP 1358	
HMV	Tango, the Rain in Spain POP 477	
HMV	Schumann	Concerto in A Minor	CLP 1008	
HMV	Verdi	La Forza del Destino ALP 1371	

London Globe	Jacques Loussier	Trio Play Bach	SLB 1047	
London Globe	Jacques Loussier	Play Bach	GLB 1011	
London Globe	Jacques Loussier	Play Bach	GLB 1014	

Oriole	Free as Air MG-20016	
Oriole	The Sounds of Time MG-20021	

Oryx	Bach	For Brass	MHM8022	

Marble Arch	Charlie Chester’s Featherbed Fairy tales MAL 861	
Marble Arch	Hark the Harold Angels Sing MAL 629	


MCA	Andrew Lloyd Webber	Evita	MCX 503	
MCPS	George Melly	Like Sherry Wine	M140	

MCPS	Tito Schipa	Volume 2	GV.564	

Panton	Folk Songs is My Name 11 0501-2	
Panton	Janacek	Sonata for Vioiin and Piano	11 0214	

Parlophone	Michael Flanders and Donald Swann	At the Drop of a Hat	PMC 1033	


Philips	Beethoven	Quartet No. 9 and 10	ABL 3157	

Philips	Beethoven	Egmont Overture	S06001 R	
Philips	Berlioz	Les Troyennes	6709002	
Philips	Berlioz	Romeo et Juliet	6580 052	
Philips	Berlioz	Benvenuto Cellini	6707 019	
Philips	Berlioz	Complete Songs	?	
Philips	Chopin	Variations	6500422	
Philips	Haydn	No. 93 and 94	NBL 5037	
Philips	Mozart	Flute Concertos	ABL 3059	
Philips	Mozart	K385 and K425	ABL 3067	
Philips	R Strauss	The Four Last Songs	6514322	
Philips	Rex Harrison and Julie Andrews My Fair Lady	RBL 1000	
Philips	Schubert	Quartet in D Minor	ABL 3177	
Philips	Strauss	Horn Concertos	412 237-1	
Philips	Tchaikovsky	Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra	6703033	
Philips	Verdi 6580 171	
Philips	Verdi	I Masnadieri	6703 064	
Philips	Verdi	Attila	670 056	

PYE	Haydn	Trumpet Concerto	PVL 7012	
PYE	Kenny Ball’s Golden Hits GGL 0209	
PYE	The Carpernters	Now and Them	AMLH 63519	
PYE	Sammy Davis Junior 6033	
PYE	Tchaikovsky	1812 MRL 2514	
PYE	Tito Schipa GVC10	

Riverside	Peter Ustinov	The Grand Prix of Gibraltar	RLP12-833	

RCA	James Galway	The Man with the Golden Flute	LRLI5127	
RCA	Puccini	La Boheme	80 203(2)31	
RCA	Vivaldi	Four Seasons	RL25034	
RCA	Verdi	El Vespri Sciliiani	SKB-R 2520/1-4	
RCA	Verdi	Falstaff	AT 301(3)	

Shure	Trackability Test Record TTR-110	

Supraphon	Bartok	Concerto for Violin	SUA 10466	
Supraphon	Dvorak	Violin Concerto	SUA 10181 and SUA ST 50181	

Supraphon	Dvorak	No. 8	SUA 10156	
Supraphon	Handel 011 0450 F	
Supraphon	Hudba Na Zamku V Roundnici 1 12 431-32	
Supraphon	Mozart	Nacht Music	SUA1090	
Supraphon	Smetana	Prodana Nevesta	5862-64 8013-15	

Vista	Uppingham School Choirs VSI 7821	1980-2

VOX	Beethoven	Symphonie No.9	PL 10 000	
VOX	Mozart	Piano Concerto	PL 830	

Whitehall Records	Schumann	Piano Concerto in A Minor	WH 200 72	



45’s


Acorn	Hope is a Star CF 233	
Columbia	Chubby Checker	The Twist	45 DB4503	
Columbia	Christmas with Pinkie and Perkie SEG 1822	
Columbia	The Seekers	Open up them pearly gates	DB7431	
Columbia	Verdi SEL 1571	
Delyse	The Railway Stories	Johnny Morris	DEL 138	
Decca	Favourite Nursery Rhymes DFE 8539	
Parlophone	Dorothy Reynolds and Julian Slade	Free as Air	GEP 8622	

PYE	Francoise Hardy	C’est Fab!	NEP 24188	
HMV	Beatrix Potter The Tale of the Flopsy Bunnies
Vivien Leigh	7EG 114	
HMV	Beatrix Potter	Peter Rabbit
Vivien Leigh	7EG 101	

HMV	Miss Maddison	Joe Loss and his Orchestra	45 POP 1075	
HMV	Manfred Man	Doo Wah Diddy Diddy	POP 1320	
HMV	Noel Coward	Successes	7EG 8300	
HMV	West Side Story 7EG 8429	
HMV	Verdi 7ER 5173	

RCA	The Student Prince RCX-133	
Stanley Schofield	Sounds Stories	8th and 9th RAC British Grand Prix	EP502	


Nicholas Green 78’s


Brunswick	My Resistance is Low	Hogy Carmichael	L6121	

Capitol	Never Trust a Woman	Tex Williams	CL13083	
Capitol	Sometimes	Jo Stafford	CL13372	

Columbia	La Chanson des Rues	Jean Savlon	DB1670	
Columbia	Carmen Bizet	LX824	
Columbia	Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra	Haydn	DX933	
Columbia	Narcissus	Joyce Grenfell and Norman Wisdom	DB3161	
Columbia	Messiah	Handel	DX1299	
Columbia	Messiah	Handel	DX1298	
Columbia	Trumpet Voluntary	Purcell	DX1536	
Columbia	Water Music	Handel	DX538	
Columbia	Water Music Suite Part 3	Handel	DX539	

Hollick & Taylor	Coronation Anthem “I was Glad”	Parry	HT/676A	

HMV	A Little Voice I Heard	Rossini	DB1979	
HMV	Angels Guard Thee	Richard Crooks	DB2093	
HMV	Aprite Un Po’Quecl’Occhi	Tito Gobbi	DA1946	
HMV	Ave Maria	Schubert
Played by Yehudi Menuhin	DB12788	
HMV	Batti, Batti O Bel Masetto	Mozart	DB946	
HMV	Care Selve	Beniamino Gigli DA1956	
Concerto in E Minor	Mendelssohn	DB2460	
HMV	Crimmond	Glasgow Orpheus Choir	C3639	
HMV	Don’t Lets be Beastly to the Germans	Noel Coward	B9336	
HMV	Banana Boat	Harry Belafonte	POP.308	
HMV	Danny Boy B.9022	
HMV	Fairest Daughter of the Graces	Verdi	C3086	
HMV	Heavenly Aida	Verdi Enriquo Caruso	DB1875	
HMV	His Excellency Regrets	Noel Coward	B9633	
HMV	E Il Sol Dell’Anima	Tito Schipa	DA1161	
HMV	Lets Say Goodbye	Noel Coward	B4269	
HMV	Minstrels and Flight of the Bumble Bee	Yehudi Menuhin	D.A.1280	
HMV	Miserere	Verdi	DB1199	
HMV	The Love of the Thee Oranges	Prokofiev	DB3167	
HMV	The Toreador Song	Bizet	C1400	
HMV	Overture Romeo and Juliet	Tchaikovsky	DB3165	
HMV	Overture Romeo and Juliet Part 3	Tchaikovsky	DB3166	
HMV	Overture Orpheus in the Underworld	Offenbach	C3801	
HMV	Parigi O Cara Hoi Lasceremo	Amelita Galli Gurgi and Tito Schipa	DA1133	
HMV	Song of the Vagabonds	Webster Booth	B9255	
HMV	Se Il Mio Nome	Tito Schipa	DA874	

HMV	Sogno Soave E Casto	Tito Schipa	DA885	
HMV	Songs my mother taught me	Yehudi Menuhin	DA. 1499	
HMV	Suite No.3 D Major	Bach	DB3019	
HMV	The Earl King	Schubert	D3925	

HMV	Three Juneile Deliquents	Noel Coward	B9946	
HMV	Where are the Songs We Sung?	Noel Coward	B8722	

Parlophone	The Gay Gordons	Jimmy Shand and his Band	R4422


----------



## Flamme

Wow... Cant say the price but looks astounding


----------



## Couac Addict

jng said:


> CBS	The Wombles 65803


Probably this one


----------



## Flamme




----------

